# Black Drip Tips



## Stosta (5/2/16)

Hi Guys?

Anyone have these in stock for my tanks (510 ones)? Been contemplating a slowtech order just so I can pimp my mods/tanks.


----------



## blujeenz (5/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Hi Guys?
> 
> Anyone have these in stock for my tanks (510 ones)? Been contemplating a slowtech order just so I can pimp my mods/tanks.



Do you mean like this plastic one or something fancier? EDIT: actually delrin





This was at Vapour Mountain, but out of stock.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (5/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Do you mean like this plastic one or something fancier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer the PMMA (or whatever it is), but really anything will do at this point! It's so not-metal having a glass or stainless drip-tip!


----------



## Vapers Corner (5/2/16)

@Stosta 

Not completely black. But we have these in stock. 

As being a metal head myself. I can see these working  

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/youde-huracan-drip-tip-s7-510?category=98

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Power Vapes SA (5/2/16)

We have a variety of full black Drip tips, all 2 puffs. www.powervapessa.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (5/2/16)

Power Vapes SA said:


> We have a variety of full black Drip tips, all 2 puffs. www.powervapessa.co.za


So you do! How does one go about ordering off your site?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Power Vapes SA (5/2/16)

Stosta said:


> So you do! How does one go about ordering off your site?



We are currently setting up our e-commerce site and we are trying to get it resolved for online payment. You can add to the cart and then checkout with a delivery option. From there you EFT and send a proof of payment and we ship to you 

However you're more than welcome to pop us an email with what you would like, we formally invoice you and you eft with a proof of payment and as soon as we get proof we will ship to you  

orders@powervapessa.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (5/2/16)

MORE Drip Tips here .. http://vaporize.co.za/drip-tips/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (5/2/16)

vaporize.co.za said:


> MORE Drip Tips here .. http://vaporize.co.za/drip-tips/


Wow! Now there's a selection!!! Thanks!


----------



## Dirk (7/2/16)

Hiya,

might be a little late, and, unfortunately can't direct you to our site (www.thevapery.co.za), as our tips are not all individually loaded yet, but - we do have about 100+ variants of tips, so if it were logistically possible, you're welcome to pop into our store in Centurion to see and try the tips on your device personally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kayzer (8/2/16)

Fantastic!!


vaporize.co.za said:


> MORE Drip Tips here .. http://vaporize.co.za/drip-tips/


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

Power Vapes SA said:


> We have a variety of full black Drip tips, all 2 puffs. www.powervapessa.co.za


Where you guys located, or you online only ?


----------

